# Heaven Can Not Wait



## Kassie (Apr 7, 2016)

This day has been a long day coming. I have dreaded it and the stress has been all consuming. I have had a cluster of animals aged approximately within some few years apart. So now, the bomb of losing them, one by one...is upon me. Today, it will be Spike's day to go meet his creator. He is a 16.5 year old Maine **** and he has done so very well in life. He has had ailments and I have diligently cared for him and prayed him through them all. He stopped eating a couple of weeks back, and only eats treats. So, I have bags of treats. I even have medication to give him that makes him hungry to eat. and I started that a few weeks ago. But even now with that "hungry pill", its not enough. He goes to his bowl and stares, but either lays down or goes back to bed. His last pill was yesterday, and it made no difference now to his desire to eat. That is my sign. At this point, I have to ask, who am I keeping Spike alive for, me or him? He is a large cat, was 18 pounds, and still looks chunky to me. But, failing to eat and failing to drink water, will be a slow passing through to the rainbow bridge. I have been looking and waiting for that sign, that clearly says, "I am tired". I have been taking him to bed and stroking him at night, while he purrs. But last night, he left me. I went to find him and pat him but I didn't move him. He is tired. I gave him treats this morning, and he looked at them, and then layed down beside them. What more of a sign can Spike offer to me....really?

Ive attached two photos that are some of my favorites of Spike...the one is fitting, it is looking through a window at his image. I love that photo.

Today, this poem is for me to read and do what must be done.

http://www.poodleforum.com/5-poodle...y-farewell-help-pass-over-rainbow-bridge.html


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

He is very handsome. I had Maine **** sisters and miss them still, but BF has asthmatic responses to cats.

I wish you all a peaceful passing. You are being most loving and selfless to know it is his time.


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

I think you are correct. Spike is letting you know that he is tired. Poor guy. So sorry... He has had a great life. But, it seems that he is ready. So sorry.


----------



## Kassie (Apr 7, 2016)

I wish to thank you, for those whom have read my posts and comment, or simply for your thoughts. I won't be able to respond directly to this post on any timely manner, but I wish to thank you all for your thoughts. We are a loving group of members, an inspiring group. Thank you for your support of me and of others whom have walked, and will walk this path. It's the circle of life.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Kassie, that was such a beautiful post. I am thinking of you today as you send your precious friend on his next journey.


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Aug 16, 2013)

So very sorry. Thinking of you and Spike.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

I am so sorry. Wishing you strength and comfort on this most difficult day. You are brave to allow him to pass in peace.


----------



## AngelAviary (Aug 12, 2014)

Words can not say how we feel for you today. Know we are here for you and will always offer a hand to lift you up and a shoulder to lean on. Knowing when it is time is the greatest gift we can give our beloved pets and not to have them have to linger on. He is a beautiful soul and he will always be with you. I hope that with time you will be able to smile again when you hear his name.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I am so sorry to read this. It is so hard to have to say good bye to our beloved animals, but it is an unselfish, humane gesture when it is time. Rest in Peace, Spike.


----------



## Kassie (Apr 7, 2016)

*Over the Rainbow Bridge*

Thank you all for your caring thoughts and words. Spike and I had a lovely room to say farewell, and then, he quietly walked over the Rainbow Bridge. I feel in my heart, my great male German Shepherd, Matscho, whom passed last September went before, so that he could lead the way and great the other side. I am certain Matscho met Mister Hobbs, my tiny toy poodle on Easter Sunday. Today, I called upon Matscho to come to the bridge to escort our Spike. Knowing this, and feeling all of your blessed thoughts, I feel a peace descend. Though it was happening to Spike, I could feel the suffering through my own soul. I feel the weight begin to lift and I must let it go.......


----------



## seminolewind (Mar 11, 2016)

The only way to not suffer the pain of losing beloved pets is to have none at all. 

I hope that you get thru this with some support of husband or family.


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

I'm late getting here, but i wanted to offer my sympathy as well. I love cats so deeply, and I'm just so very sorry for your loss. Spike was one gorgeous Maine ****. ❤

And what a beautiful heartfelt poem too. You will be in my heart and prayers.
Take care. ❤


----------

